# 20" Wald Rat Trap carrier



## fatbike (Mar 21, 2017)

looking for a 20" wheel size front rat trap rack, carrier. Some photo examples. Pm if you have one or two available. Thank you.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 3, 2017)

Still looking. 

Bump!


----------

